# My 10yo wrote this today. It's a Recipe Poem.



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Take a mean animal
Put tons of tiny quills
Stir together
Until you see an awkward little shape
Throw in eyes, big floppy ears, cute tiny feet, a GROSS tail, and of course, a cup of love...
Bake at 400
Until the belly is warm
You can tell it's done when you see the cutest animal you've ever seen
Let stand until she wants to run and play
Add a little love, and a little meanness
Serve with a fuzzy blanket and a funny name
Taste the warmth and bitterness of your sweet hedgehog.

:shock: 

:lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So very cute  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is a great poem, cheers to your 10 year old!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaaawww that is SO sweet! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

AWWWW so cute....and only us hedgie slaves could understand!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's an awesome poem, your little one did a wonderful job


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love it! Only, maybe you should keep your 10 year old away from the oven for the time being? :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

That's great! Those 10 year olds...They sure can put a smile on your face :lol: 
Maybe he/she should become a writer!!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

love it! so imaginative.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a sweet poem/recipe! You can tell that your 10 year old is very involved & in love with hedgies. Insightful - she understands it's not all going to be fun all the time. She's going to make a very compassionate pet owner some day.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks all! We thought it was pretty funny, especially about the tail. HA!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

What a cute poem! Thanks for sharing. "Gross tail"? I think my hogs little tail is adorable! Ah, there is no accounting for a 10 year old perception!!! lol

KathyTNY


----------

